# Bath time training?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like you both did great!

My best bathtime suggestion is dilute-dilute-dilute the shampoo...
It makes rinsing out the shampoo soooo much easier ...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww I wondered ... The shampoo I have is THICK! And it doesnt like to spread on D at all! I'll def. remember this , we are going through shampoo fast!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like you and Diesel are doing great at bathtime. I am really going to remember the diluting of shampoo.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

He is doing wonderful ~ All of the sudden!
It must be the "inside" thing. I hope he only gets better! Do yall blow dry your dogs? I did Diesel for awhile, but it was just taking to long! I used colder air rather than hot so he didnt overheat! What do yall think?


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Any other tips?


Find a nice lake or pond where you can do it, then the clean up is really easy. Throw a stick in the water, dog retrieves, shampoo dog, repeating stick throwing exercise until soap is rinsed more likely until arm is sore, keep dog out of water to dry. Go home with nice smelling/looking tired dog that will sleep all night.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

kalkid said:


> Find a nice lake or pond where you can do it, then the clean up is really easy. Throw a stick in the water, dog retrieves, shampoo dog, repeating stick throwing exercise until soap is rinsed more likely until arm is sore, keep dog out of water to dry. Go home with nice smelling/looking tired dog that will sleep all night.


Its winter LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG ADD A SHOWER SPRAYER to things I cannot live without!!!!!!!!! HA!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I used to just towel dry with many towels and call it good...but when I started taking Liberty for therapy dog visits...she needed to be bathed alot more frequently which meant she would be too wet to take anywhere. I used the hair dryer for a while, but it took FOREVER and never really did a great job. 

So I invested in a high velocity dryer and can get them dry in a good 20 minutes...someone (maybe monomer or OaklysDad???) described the high velocity dryers as as blasting the water off versus a hair dryer which relies on evaporation...

If your weather is mild...a good toweling/air drying is fine...I wouldnt even bother using the hair dryer...

If you find that you are bathing alot <for wahtever reason> - then save your pennies for a powerful dryer - they really are great...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im trying to get one for X-Mas!


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Sounds liek you guys did great.

Those shower head attatchments are fantastic.. makes bathing so much faster than using a cup.

As for the hairdryer.. they're great.. I don't know what i have but it works.. takes about 20 min to get one of them dry.


----------

